# Feast Your Eyes on the New Walther CCP M2



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Feast Your Eyes on the New Walther CCP M2 - The Truth About Guns


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I read the comment, "I managed to squirrel away a few dollars from the wife..." what is he, a 10 year old?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> I read the comment, "I managed to squirrel away a few dollars from the wife..." what is he, a 10 year old?


He was implying that he was going to surprise her with one. Sounds like a grown man to me.

GW


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I've heard the fixed barrel makes those quite accurate. A 5" barrel CCP might be a nice range pistol.


----------

